# post ur pics!!



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

well here is my pics my 2 favorite things to do.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

me doing a nothing on my dirt bike.... kinda small pic tho


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I like to snowboard.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

well then get some pics and post em







i like snowboarding too but i suck lol


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

in the summer I ride this

Mark


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

hang out in my appartment and . . . . . . . . hang out.

~Will.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey Xgamer!!! you rule!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I love working in this mag...


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

my other fun.... (on brown pants)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I play guitar and I'm getting into freetstyle biking


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Will,

NICE......


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

agreed


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I mountain bike and I haven't attempted tricks yet and I use to skate I want to start doing that again. I need to find a soccer team and I collect things such as


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

another


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

these 3 are my recent additions to my collections


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

wow, those are something else pcrose.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah but it is one of my passions I love action figures I want to design one someday


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

No pic of my other favorite things to do..hunt-fish-hike-movies

lawn mower raceing(im wearing the wife beater about to win...the thing will do over 30MPH and ride wheelies)









Wheeling my chevy powerd jeep, kinda hidden behind the bush (im in the green sweat shirt)

















My tough truck just before the race...got some good air pics but need a scanner









and of course partying


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey Pcrose.. if you like Spawn, would you happen to have 6-Link??

My favorite would be boarding, exploring, surfing, traveling and shopping. No pic though.. :sad:


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

my Paintball Gun


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

me and my 300EX


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

im aon the far right


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

wakeboarding


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

oh ya 300ex i love your vision impulse


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

nice pics everyone lets see some more tho!


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

Hahaha here's what we did for fun to our friends truck last week!
he was in bed sleeping and he had noooooooo idea! haha stoopid kid!!


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

another angle


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

if i was your friend i would kick all your asses


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Can't post my pic of what I do for fun. It violates the rules of P-fury and Xenon would warn me and possibly ban me.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> hang out in my appartment and . . . . . . . . hang out.
> 
> ~Will.


 will man you got to put those bowls in the trash and role out the blunts. Nice pieces man. I got a few of my own, but i rather me smoking a nice nugget blunt.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> if i was your friend i would kick all your asses


 Im with Jeff on this one...Id be heated...







Thats just not funny.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

guys in my fraternity like to do stupid things like have a fire on top of a gas grill.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

we used to have the DZ girls over and play 90 cup beruit and survivor flip cup
















Mark


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that impulse is all stock. and its not even vision. YUCK!

My Angel Speed. has 3 sum volumizers, Kapp drop, Skull backplate and a cobra snatch grip, JT Paintball 2 peice barrel,Black HaloB. this is a pic of it when i got it all stock.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

another...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

pics of my team practiceing on our airball field in wasaga beach.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Brendan. our team captain


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Chris and travis hanging out off the airball field....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Pat at the pill....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Brendan outshot his Evolution2 hopper....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Alex is our newiest member of Team Vortex. (notice he doesnt have his team jersey yet)


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Me at the chalupa calling out the other teams positions....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

chris reloading after he took out the other teams 2 back men....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Pat on the left. me on the right....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

chris walking off field...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Brendan...our team capatain filling in for a player on Bunkers Posse (Novice) at the Tournament Of Champions in wasaga beach. HE PLAYED WELL!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

and the "wasaga beach boys" the team we usualy practice agenst. (also are the employees of wasaga beach paintball adventure.

http://www.wasagapaintball.on.ca


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

ok dude, I think we get the point.



FuZZy said:


> iLLwiLL said:
> 
> 
> > hang out in my appartment and . . . . . . . . hang out.
> ...


yeah, I do love a good blueberry blunt once and a while, but I actually am starting to collect glass pipes. I got one that'll be paid off in about a month that is about the sickest glass pipe I have ever seen. pics will be taken on the day I bring it home.

~Will.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Guns of team Votex.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Are u kidding me? One picture of you with your gear on would have sufficed.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

any discgolfers??


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

LOL and I thought i was posting too many pics


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

marco said:


> that impulse is all stock. and its not even vision. YUCK!
> 
> My Angel Speed. has 3 sum volumizers, Kapp drop, Skull backplate and a cobra snatch grip, JT Paintball 2 peice barrel,Black HaloB. this is a pic of it when i got it all stock.


 alright badass, it IS vision, you don't have to be a dick because you have an Angel(which IMO Blow) Spray and Pray Buddy


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Me and my stretched, widened, stiffened, and stroked 240 Blaster. I also have a limited ed. Banshee which I will post when I get my digi cam back. Pics are before I did any work to it.

Kevin


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

luva40 said:


> Me and my stretched, widened, stiffened, and stroked 240 Blaster. I also have a limited ed. Banshee which I will post when I get my digi cam back. Pics are before I did any work to it.
> 
> Kevin


 Nice man, I love the new Banshee's, the limited editions with the flames


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

your impulse isnt vision. you can tell by looking at the pic. THERE IS NO EYE ON IT









here are some more pics of my speed


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

this is the last one. i sold my 180 gallon so i can buy this Angel. and it is worth every pennie


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

some better pics...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I frolf, mostly for fun though. We have some really nice frolfing courses here in Fargo.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

OK MARCO ENOUGH OF THE PAINT BALL GUNS!!!!!!!!!!







thats awsome that u paint ball but wow thats alot of pics.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

traumatic said:


> any discgolfers??


 I thought those were known as frisbees


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

marco said:


> your impulse isnt vision. you can tell by looking at the pic. THERE IS NO EYE ON IT :rasp:
> 
> here are some more pics of my speed


 OK Asshole, it is because there is no plate over it, BCollins has seen it, deffinately a Vision, show me a stock regular Impulse that has the name qwritten in Pink.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

does anyone play with themselves for fuN?


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

i play with my self allot , and for 300ex i would take an impulse freakfactory over any angel,smart parts rule. this is my friends meteor vision impulse i might buy it.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my impulse... for sale.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

faty said:


> i play with my self allot , and for 300ex i would take an impulse freakfactory over any angel,smart parts rule. this is my friends meteor vision impulse i might buy it.


 I completely agree, an Angel is for little rich bitches who suck :rasp:

That is a bad ass gun


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Well I dont's have pics on my Computer, but I have raced in Formula Vee for 5 years in the Sports Car Club of America.


----------

